# tree branch marks on van



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Hi

i caught an overhanging branch driving down a lane today (it was that of get hit by a 4x4 that thought he had right of way on my side of the road! and it has marked (thankfully not dented) the fibreglass side of the roof above the wind out awning all the way from front to back, used a proprietary motorhome cleaner on it (fenwicks) then mer but the mark is still ther, a sort of dull brown streak.

does anyone know of any other product that will remove this mark?

regards

keith


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

hi try thinned down T cut 50/50 water


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Try polishing it out and if not then a little T Cut should work, Alan.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I use Turtle Wax Boat Cleaner/Polish, its slightly abrasive and polishes.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Marks*

I use 50/50 T-cut and very fine (000) rubbing compound, then a good resin polish. Also very good for the dreaded "black streaks"

curlyboy


----------



## hallyboy (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi i was looking through Ebay and came across a caravan and boat restorer by Tcut, thought the old van was looking a bit drab so bid and won it, worked wonders got rid of all the little marks and blemishes i had aquired of the last couple of years, one tip though dont use it in direct sunlight


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

thanks guys will call halfords tomorrow

keith


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Auto trail so I assume its GRP on the top.
I use cream cleaner.
Find one with the vitreous enamel mark.
It will not scratch plastic baths either.

Dave p


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Mer and a lot of elbow grease should do it :wink:


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We have had this in the past, Hubby uses Mer and a bit of elbow grease, has worked every time for us. Having said that ours is not GRP. So may not be of use.

Karen


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I went a stage further and have actually damaged the bodywork from front to back due to getting too close to branches. I will live with it until time to sell but would this damage be easy to repair when the time comes??
Would a normal body repair shop be able to do it or is it a specialist job??


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I used local bumber repair man for a similar job.
He was used to working with body filler.

dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Farecla*

Use Farecla G10 and polish it with One of these


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*tree marks*

Hi

many thanks for everyones advice, i went for the T cut 50/50 and hey presto mark is gone, well i think i can still see a hairline mark but then i know where it is, but mother says she cant see it so chuffed to bits

thanks again

keith


----------

